# What does it mean when a girl says hi ?



## F10

No one ever says hi to me but recently girls have been saying hi to me. First, I was waiting in an office for an appointment when a girl decides to sit next to me and says HI, it startled me because I didn't know how to react. She then says she is in my history class etc. I left before she could finish. And two days ago I was riding my bike when a girl said hi to me, she was on her bike but she was just standing there. I ignored her too...I know it sounds pathetic and I am not assuming they like me. But why would pretty girls say hi to an ugly,hideous, disgusting, piece of sh*t like me ? :|


----------



## WineKitty

Greeting other humans is a social convention in our society. 

What you did will be taken as rude and I will bet that they don't approach you again. I understand you were on anxiety overload but if you got up the nerve to say hello and then say you were in the same class and the person left as you were mid sentence, what would you think?

Treat others how you would want to be treated. You can always cut the conversation short but at least don't walk away in mid sentence.


----------



## F10

Yes but I hate making eye contact, it sucks being fugly. Every time I get excited all I have to do is look at my face.


----------



## bornbroken

you don't have to make eye contact... for the bike example a nod of smile would suffice... or 'hey' while you pass.
Also, that poor first girl!!! At least if you nod and smile she might realize you're shy and not rude.


----------



## bornbroken

oh p.s. for the meaning; it could mean anything! She probably had an appointment too and recognized you and thought chatting would pass the time. For the bkie: I always say hi or smile as I pass people in the street... it's how I was raised


----------



## Mousey9

lol'd at leaving before she could finish her sentence...You know, you might think you're ugly, hideous, disgusting whatever, but they obviously don't, why else would they greet you?. Why not stick around a little longer and try to converse with them? Who knows, you might gain something.


----------



## F10

@bornbroken, a guy was talking to her, they were both on bikes but they were just standing there.


----------



## bornbroken

Even if I'm with someone I still say hello, unless we are in the middle of talking. Or if I'm with my dad I just look and smile because he always says hi and it's just weird if we both do


----------



## always starting over

Just take it and use it to boost your mood a little. I'd feel great if any random girls said hi to me ever.


----------



## SilentLyric

most people say hi to be polite. girls included.


----------



## F10

*Thanks guys*

Now I feel stupid for getting my hopes up oh well, life sucks a big giant dick.


----------



## TheTraveler

i say hi to everyone. It is a standard to hick towns. I also try to help people anytime i can. I hate that when you say hi to the opposite sex they think you like them. like wtf?


----------



## Safe

F10 said:


> Now I feel stupid for getting my hopes up oh well, life sucks a big giant dick.


If only you were gay huh, life wouldn't be too bad then.

On a more serious note, you haven't even figured out what they "meant" when they said hi and other than it being a greeting between they could mean to show concern towards you if they felt like you didn't look happy or if they just wants to talk for whatever reasons. Looks shouldn't determine everything in your life.


----------



## F10

"I hate that when you say hi to the opposite sex they think you like them. like wtf?" Sorry about that, but at least I ignored the girls who said hi, right ?


----------



## F10

"you haven't even figured out what they "meant" when they said hi and other than it being a greeting between they could mean to show concern towards you if they felt like you didn't look happy or if they just wants to talk for whatever reasons. Looks shouldn't determine everything in your life." 
I was "surprised" because I look like god said **** it...


----------



## Safe

F10 said:


> "you haven't even figured out what they "meant" when they said hi and other than it being a greeting between they could mean to show concern towards you if they felt like you didn't look happy or if they just wants to talk for whatever reasons. Looks shouldn't determine everything in your life."
> I was "surprised" because I look like god said **** it...


Missed the point of my post. My first post could be copied and pasted in response to this. You don't know what they mean. You were surprised because you think you look like God said **** it? Looks isn't to only important thing to basic human communication or I wouldn't be talking to half the people I know.


----------



## F10

"You don't know what they mean. You were surprised because you think you look like God said **** it? Looks isn't to only important thing to basic human communication or I wouldn't be talking to half the people I know."

I don't talk to people, the only time I do is online or when I have to....I am somewhat of a zombie.


----------



## crazaylulu

I used to avoid making eye contact with people so they wouldn't say hi to me lol so I kind of know what you mean... because if you acknowledge their presence that means you have to make conversation with them a lot of the times and that can send anxiety through the roof...

I think they were just trying to make friendly conversation, and the fact that they acknowledged your presence means you can't be unattractive enough that people don't want to talk to you, right?
But that girl where you left her midsentence- Just look at her back for a few seconds and say Hi or wave.. let her finish her sentence at least, so that she knows you acknowledged her presence and aren't trying to be rude.. You don't have to have a full on conversation.


----------



## F10

Be confident. Too many days are wasted comparing ourselves to others and wishing to be something we aren't. Everybody has their own strengths and weaknesses, and it is only when we accept everything you are- and aren't- that you will truly succeed............



But all I have are weaknesses....and I am trying to to beautiful but I guess you're telling me not to be beautiful ? wtf


----------



## crazaylulu

You can't be so hideously ugly if girls are approaching you on their own. 
You need to change the way that you think about yourself which, I admit is a lot easier said than done, especially for people with SA... They must see something they like about you to be able to talk to you.

Also, that quote was part of my signature and not in response your original post... 
I just liked it.. but don't think to deep about it..


----------



## F10

"You can't be so hideously ugly if girls are approaching you on their own. "..I wish I wasn't fugly but I am. HOWEVER both of the girls were pretty, especially the one I left mid sentence. I also didn't feel comfortable because she was very pretty and I was YUCK. Plus it was weird that she decided to sit next to me when there were plenty of other chairs....I wonder where she is now.


----------



## Albedo

I think your dwelling on it too much, she probably stopped thinking about it as soon as you left. There are many explanations maybe she was just being polite, maybe she saw you were sitting by your lonesome and wished to give you company. There are many plausible answers, but over thinking it can lead to fixation, which isn't healthy. 
I'm in a similar boat as you I have no self confidence and live such a lonesome life the simple act of hi could be misread as some grand gesture.

Now a normal socialized person talks to many people on any given day, so to them its a simple greeting. When I think about it logically my initial emotive response is superseded by the logical one. If the situation arises again don't put looks or emotions into it, just try your best to keep the conversation moving until one of you initiates the long awkward pause.


----------



## F10

@Albedo, Agreed


----------

